

Show HN: Bubblin - monsterix
https://bubbl.in

======
pragone
I'd strongly recommend putting some description of what this actually is. I
feel like I should know within the first minute or so of being on a site what
exactly the site does, and I can't tell that by your website.

~~~
fdask
Agree. I have no idea what this site is or is supposed to do.

------
monsterix
Hey there HN, good morning!

Meet Bubblin - _Youtube of Flipbooks_. We simplify book-writing and
publishing. Make it as simple as a blog.

~~~
donquichotte
Nice intro - if you put this at the top of the page instead of "Tell a Story",
everybody understands what your page is about! :-)

~~~
monsterix
Done! Added the intro to the home page.

------
tonetheman
Very cool idea. Not sure I could tell exactly what it was when I landed
though.

Interface wise the expand to full screen was so small it ended up looking like
an X (aka close). So I clicked it and it annoyingly went full screen. Not bad
just something that I noticed.

good job.

------
oftenwrong
This seems like a step in the wrong direction when it comes to the online
reading experience.

\- can't save it for offline reading

\- can't scroll, have to scroll and flip through fake paper book

\- can't search inside the book

\- resizing text can cause pages to be cut off

Why would I read it on bubbl.in when I can read it like this?
[http://www.gutenberg.org/files/25420/25420-h/25420-h.htm](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/25420/25420-h/25420-h.htm)

or any other format I want?
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/25420](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/25420)

~~~
monsterix
1\. You can scroll to flip through the book using SPACEBAR! Bubblin is iPad
first though, that's where people read books/magazines.

2\. Search is something we're still working on.

3\. Resizing text will NOT have any effect on the book, we've taken care of
that.

~~~
oftenwrong
1\. I would still have to scroll down the (web) page and flip the (bubblin)
pages. In any case, if I'm on a tablet, I would rather scroll through the book
with my finger (like a web page) instead of flipping between pages.

2\. Awesome. Search is one of the top reasons I prefer reading ebooks.

3\. I was getting text cut off from the bottom of the page at larger text
sizes. Firefox 26 on Ubuntu 13.10

~~~
monsterix
Hey @oftenwrong we're head over heels to get search in place. Just finished
setting up Thinking_Sphinx moments ago!

> Text-cut off from the bottom.

Have noted the issue. We will get it right on Ubuntu as well.

------
tigroferoce
On my MBP 13" non retina book pages do not fit the screen, so you must go up +
down at every page, which is frustrating. You should reflow text so that it
fits a screen without scrolling

~~~
monsterix
Hi tigroferoce, this Bubblin is iPad first. Works really well when you read a
book on iPad2+.

We're yet to optimize for laptops and big-screen iMacs, but this one is on top
of our task-list!

------
Kartificial
Nice work.

I can imagine it would be appreciated that the page jumps to top when you
turned a page, don't you think?

~~~
bubblin
On iPad it feels better to have a page flipping effect but on desktop instant
jump felt easier on the nerves. Can optimize, thanks for the suggestion sir.

Right now on Desktop you can scroll using the SPACEBAR.

------
davidw
I love the picture of central Italy (right?) but I'm not sure what the site is
for.

